# LIONEL POLAR EXPRESS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Wasn't there a review of the Lionel battery powered Polar Express here some time ago?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, about a year ago. I don't remember which forum it was in.
JimC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on the word "Search" in the upper right corner just above the text of the thread you are viewing. Type in "LIONEL POLAR EXPRESS" into the text box and then click on the down arrow on the extreme right of that line. Put a check mark in the various forums you think the thread might have been in... like Beginners Forum, Product Reviews, Public Forum, etc. Then click on the Magnifiying glass between the text you typed in and the down arrow.


----------

